# Customizing CyanogenMod 10.2



## ksaul (Apr 16, 2012)

As the topic states, there are a bunch of prebundled apps that come with cyanogen I'd like to remove & replace (listed below); is it as simple as removing them from the .zip and adding the ones I want? Or is there more to it?
Also the apps I want to add, can I also include their backup data from the /data folder or does that have to be done after?

Replace:
- Apollo with Poweramp
- Trebeck (or w/e it is) with Nova Prime
- a custom kernel (just copy/replace the kernel zips files with whatever comes in cyanogens zip?)
-some others, but you get the gist

Remove:
- DSP Manager
- Exchange Services
- Email
- News & Weather
- some others (I know about the list of safe apps to delete[/URL)[xda])


----------



## ksaul (Apr 16, 2012)

list of apps safe to delete

Sent from my SGH-S959G [flashed to SGH-i777] using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ksaul (Apr 16, 2012)

bump!


----------

